# Feeding Before going away



## Da Mounty (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi, I am heading out of town for the weekend ans I am wondering if should give the fish a larger feeding prior to me leaving or feed as normal? I'll be gone for a total of 4 days.

Thanks in advance,
...DaM


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest a larger feeding. Uneaten food will only foul your tank.

4 days isn't necessarily a long time but if you could find someone to baby sit and feed them for you that would be ideal. Or use an auto feeder - you don't mention what type of food nor fish you are feeding so I assume dry food and not live food.


----------



## Da Mounty (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry, I have a 55g planted tank with 8 Cardinals, 6 tiger barbs, 5 odessa barbs, 5 zebra danios and 6 rummynose. For feeding I alternate between flake and freeze dried tubifex worms.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I wouldn't feed an extra large amount since eating too much in one sitting isn't good. But I'd consider another round of feeding. For example, if you normally feed in the evening, given them some food the morning of your departure. 

I actually would avoid a babysitter unless they're experienced. People new to fish can want to "be nice" or "help the fish" by feeding them extra and that would be bad.

I wouldn't bother with an auto-feeder just for 4 days. If they're well-fed and healthy, 4 days without food isn't a big deal.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

infolific said:


> I actually would avoid a babysitter unless they're experienced. People new to fish can want to "be nice" or "help the fish" by feeding them extra and that would be bad.


thats a good point. I would pre-measure and just tell them to throw it in. No MORE no LESS.


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

This brings up a point I read in the book "A Simple Guide to Freshwater Aquariums" that gave me pause for thought. Like infolific said, they say generally having someone unfamiliar with fish feed them is a bad idea, but, they said leaving them for a week unfed while you're on vacation, and in some cases up to two weeks is okay. Is that true? Can you really leave fish for a week or more unfed and they'll be fine? I'm still learning, but that seems quite a long time for any living thing to go without food.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*feeding*

i would feed as normal not more , u are not gone for a long time .. 
another suggestion I have done is when I have someone watch my tank .you know the pill cases u get at shoppers with the dates on them s/ m/t/w/t/f/s
I fill just the amount of food in each section take away your food so your friends don't feed more , ...


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Salinger said:


> Can you really leave fish for a week or more unfed and they'll be fine? I'm still learning, but that seems quite a long time for any living thing to go without food.


One thing you see when you have a sick fish that has stopped eating is just how long they can go without food. A healthy fish will do even better.

I break out the auto-feeders when I'll be away for more than a week.


----------

